# Northfin for mbuna.



## dantall (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi.
I was just wondering if the people out there that are feeding Northfin could tell me which type you feed to mbuna? 
I'm definitely going to start feeding Northfin after a lot of reading up over the last few days but I havent been able to find out if people are feeding the Cichlid formula or the Veggie formula to their mbuna.
I would think logically it would be the veggie but with the number of people who feen NLS to their mbuna which is the equivalent to the original Cichlid formula I'm not sure now.
Also regardless of which i decide to buy I'm also thinking of getting the Northfin Krill pro or NLS ultra red formula to suppliment a couple of times a week to aid in colour enhancing. Has anyone on here had any experience with either of these two.
What would you go for?

Thank you.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Which mbuna?


----------



## dantall (Jun 28, 2016)

Red zebra, Cobalt blue zebra, Kenyi, Johanni, Redtop Afra, Elongatus, Yellow Lab, Solousi.

I've got one of each. I imagine I'll be told it's a bad mix and I'm going to have problems but they've all been in there together for a long time and are all 4-6 " now and still fine with eachother.

There's also 3 synodontis, a clown loach, Pakistani loach and a Flying Fox. Believe it or not the Flying Fox is one of the top dogs in the tank and takes no **** from any of them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The cichlid formula would work for that selection of fish. Maybe the NLS ultra red if you choose.


----------



## dantall (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you very much for getting back to me. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ninja Whale (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey 
I am currently feeding mine the Northfin Kelp Wafers. They definitely love it. Way more than any flake and sinking pellets from Omega etc. They are rather large for my juveniles so i just crush a wafer up into smaller pieces and they go nuts. They seem to go along way too as 1 wafer is feeding the whole tank at the moment.


----------



## dantall (Jun 28, 2016)

Got my order through the post today.
I'd just like to let anybody from the UK know that i bought my food on ebay directly from Northfin UK and it came the next day!
I chose the original Cichlid formula in a 2mm pellet. They also sent me a few free samples. I got a small bag of cichlid 1mm pellets (which i fed a bit to my Galaxy Rasboras and they loved it so that can be their dinner for a week or so now) krill pro 1mm and 8 kelp wafers. They also put a Christmas card in the parcel! I am very impressed by this and I will 100% be buying all my foods from these guys from now on.

Anyway my mbunas loved the cichlid pellets and they were all eaten up in no time, so i added a small sprinkle of the krill pro i got free and they ate all that up in seconds. 
I then dropped a kelp wafer in just to see how they took it and again they all love it.They're just grazing on it now, taking turns to go over and have a bite.

I think i may just have to order the krill pro and kelp wafers now...


----------

